# New Video - 2 of 4



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)

Routine firehouse siren tests are no longer just for the brave and generous volunteers protecting our town, but also the coyote hunters who need an outstandingly effective way to locate coyotes. Filming for Jerrod Vila, Andy DelliVenerri again found himself in the hot seat this week for another exciting hunt.






Shooter/Caller: Jerrod Vila
Videographer: Andy DelliVeneri
Species: Eastern Male Coyote 
Weight: 33 Pounds 
Date: 10/7/2010 
TOD: 5:45 pm 
Temperature: 58° 
Call: Crack Predator Calls - Crack Rabbit Close 
Rifle: Remington Model 700
Scope: Nikon Monarch 6.5-20x44mm
Stock: Bell and Carlson Stock
Trigger: Jewell 
Cartridge: Hand Loaded .22-250 Remington, 52gr Sierra Matchking Moly Coated Boat Tails


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice shooting, even better video work. I thought he was right on top of you. I'm waiting for pts. 3 and 4.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

x2 on that one, keeping coming.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

very well done video of how to set up and wait, I have not had a chance to get out this year and didn't get any thing last year.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I sit out in the old cabin every morning and will take the 22 along and flashlight since the encounters with the raccoon's, yesterday morn. being the second time that I've never and should have and the truss plant next door starting at shooting light thinking that maybe if a yote comes close enough the 22 will not be very loud and that someone won't phone in to swat team. Well sure enough, a large one comes strutting across the field, never noticed him until the bino's were used, 35yds Jeez-- nothing around for three days and finally quiet plus Mon. being Thanksgiving, can't win for losing.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I am interested in your video equipment and editing equipment. What do you use and how are you able to take good shots in low light conditions. I would like to take footage of friends, family and others in simular situations.

By the way....good job


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice work! I too was waiting on 3 and 4 after the first 2 videos.


----------



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)

On a call said:


> I am interested in your video equipment and editing equipment. What do you use and how are you able to take good shots in low light conditions. I would like to take footage of friends, family and others in simular situations.
> 
> By the way....good job


We researched forever when we were in the market for a new camera and being able to tape in low light conditions was the number one priority. In the end we went with the Sony HDR-FX100 because it is one of the best cameras out there when it comes to capturing footage in low light.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
As far as the editing software goes we use the Adobe CS5 Master Collection.<o></o>


----------



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Nice work! I too was waiting on 3 and 4 after the first 2 videos.


They are being edited as we speak...hopefully they will be up by next week.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

DownWindOutdoors said:


> We researched forever when we were in the market for a new camera and being able to tape in low light conditions was the number one priority. In the end we went with the Sony HDR-FX100 because it is one of the best cameras out there when it comes to capturing footage in low light.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
> As far as the editing software goes we use the Adobe CS5 Master Collection.<o></o>


y

Any recomendations as to where to find best pricing on one ?


----------



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)

We found the best price at Abe's of Maine.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks...taking a look now


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Do I smell a new venture ? OAC productions??


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Nah....more like predator bloopers caught live...or what not to do when calling in dogs....or, make sure you never do this.....or, Ma look what I shot.....I thought about taping differant things...but I have to say those cammera are not too cheap !

I would have to warrent the expense. No doubt...a very nice camera !


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

On a call said:


> I thought about taping differant things...but I have to say those cammera are not too cheap !


The software they use (Adobe CS5 Master Collection) is about $2500. We use the same software in our business. I'm pretty sure you could find a good camera for much less than that.

They must have some big plans, because that's some intense software if their only goal is to edit video.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> The software they use (Adobe CS5 Master Collection) is about $2500. We use the same software in our business. I'm pretty sure you could find a good camera for much less than that.
> 
> They must have some big plans, because that's some intense software if their only goal is to edit video.


Wow...so that adds up to about 5 grand to shoot video once you add the controls and etc ! I am however empressed ! Very professional and real guys.


----------

